# Has Anyone Made Dioramas?



## Remy (Aug 5, 2021)

I was thinking of making some winter ones. I'll have to wait until thrift stores start putting out their Christmas/holiday/winter items including cards. I'm not very talented but like to craft. I don't like glitter. I think they could be fun to make. These are from DIY pages to make these off the internet.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 5, 2021)

Remy said:


> I was thinking of making some winter ones. I'll have to wait until thrift stores start putting out their Christmas/holiday/winter items including cards. I'm not very talented but like to craft. I don't like glitter. I think they could be fun to make. These are from DIY pages to make these off the internet.
> View attachment 177244View attachment 177245


Very cute!


----------



## Remy (Aug 5, 2021)

Aren't they @PamfromTx  I have some small baskets and a small crate. I've also seen them made in old small baking tins. Will be keeping a lookout for things like that while thrifting until the winter items show up at thrift stores.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 5, 2021)

Remy said:


> Aren't they @PamfromTx  I have some small baskets and a small crate. I've also seen them made in old small baking tins. Will be keeping a lookout for things like that while thrifting until the winter items show up at thrift stores.


You could even use old small drawers.   Love this idea.  But, I dislike glitter!!!   Gets all over the place.


----------



## Remy (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes you can. I hate glitter also @PamfromTx  Bad for the environment and bad for cats and pets. Won't use it.

I even watch for it if I buy fabric from Joanne's or Hobbylobby because those stores have a lot of glitter items.


----------

